# When do MLSNext and Elite Academy League start for the SW?



## mlx (Nov 11, 2020)

Just wondering about this. Anyone in the "know"?


----------



## Dargle (Nov 11, 2020)

mlx said:


> Just wondering about this. Anyone in the "know"?


I'm not in the know on League play, but a large number of the MLS Next League teams (but not Galaxy or LAFC, which have been hamstrung by senior club restrictions) are participating in the Nomads Thanksgiving Tournament in MLS Next brackets.  The games are billed as friendlies, but set up like a showcase with winners advancing to play against winners.

https://events.gotsport.com/events/default.aspx?EventID=79376


----------



## lafalafa (Nov 12, 2020)

Dargle said:


> I'm not in the know on League play, but a large number of the MLS Next League teams (but not Galaxy or LAFC, which have been hamstrung by senior club restrictions) are participating in the Nomads Thanksgiving Tournament in MLS Next brackets.  The games are billed as friendlies, but set up like a showcase with winners advancing to play against winners.
> 
> https://events.gotsport.com/events/default.aspx?EventID=79376


We're playing in this one in U19 and will nice to get in some games.

The format reminds of playoff  showcase games: each game winner or loser going in different directions.

What's funny is there appears to be teams in the MLS next bracket that are not actually in the league: SBSC, LFCIA.  Did they not have enough teams to fill the bracket and took them form elsewhere?

Would have be nice to see the other Top 3 teams currently in Next like Barca academy or the MLS ones but glad the boys have a chance to play.


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Nov 21, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> We're playing in this one in U19 and will nice to get in some games.
> 
> The format reminds of playoff  showcase games: each game winner or loser going in different directions.
> 
> ...


Nomads have canceled the tournament due to Covid.


----------



## Soccer1Bball5 (Nov 21, 2020)

EAL tried to play on 11/14 in AZ, but was cancelled due to rising Covid cases. Their next schedule is for 12/12 in Nevada.


----------



## watfly (Jan 4, 2021)

According to our coach, MLS Next for SoCal won't start until September.


----------



## 3leches (Jan 6, 2021)

I heard the same as your coach, September. 

LA Surf is telling parents league will start in March.


----------



## Dargle (Jan 6, 2021)

3leches said:


> I heard the same as your coach, September.
> 
> LA Surf is telling parents league will start in March.


One difference between the messages could be that there are two different regions involved and MLS Next is letting the regions run their own schedules.  Depending upon the age group, the Southwest region includes four teams from San Diego and four teams from Arizona and the AZ clubs only played a schedule of league games in the fall. The SoCal region is primarily LA County (5 clubs) with one in Riverside, one in Ventura, and one in Santa Barbara and they haven't played league games at all.  

It is certainly possible that no leagues in California will play any games under current CA public health guidelines before September, but the SoCal region is at least better set up for playing more games within county or with a neighboring county and they may still be holding out hope for getting something together for a mid-to-late spring through summer slate of games.


----------



## watfly (Jan 6, 2021)

Dargle said:


> One difference between the messages could be that there are two different regions involved and MLS Next is letting the regions run their own schedules.  Depending upon the age group, the Southwest region includes four teams from San Diego and four teams from Arizona and the AZ clubs only played a schedule of league games in the fall. The SoCal region is primarily LA County (5 clubs) with one in Riverside, one in Ventura, and one in Santa Barbara and they haven't played league games at all.
> 
> It is certainly possible that no leagues in California will play any games under current CA public health guidelines before September, but the SoCal region is at least better set up for playing more games within county or with a neighboring county and they may still be holding out hope for getting something together for a mid-to-late spring through summer slate of games.


We are in Southwest so your explanation is plausible.  Personally, I think if anyone in LA thinks they're playing "legal" competitive soccer in March they are delusional.  Although my crystal ball has been broken since last March.


----------



## Dargle (Jan 6, 2021)

watfly said:


> We are in Southwest so your explanation is plausible.  Personally, I think if anyone in LA thinks they're playing "legal" competitive soccer in March they are delusional.  Although my crystal ball has been broken since last March.


I don't disagree, but as with everything else, the league organizers who said that awhile back were just guessing based on how fast and effective vaccine distribution would be and that, combined with warmer weather and immunity from all the infections during the surge, would drive down new cases.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jan 13, 2021)

3leches said:


> I heard the same as your coach, September.
> 
> LA Surf is telling parents league will start in March.


What if you two are actually on the same team and don't even know it?  What if you are mortal enemies in real life but on here... amicable.  
Wow.  You should go find the person you hate the most on your team and reconcile.  See what socalsoccer.com is doing!  Changing lives.  All right, I'm done.  

MLS clubs aren't even back to in-person yet.  It's coming, with confirmed negative tests, but my prediction is the two MLS teams will be active by summer and league in the fall.


----------



## texanincali (Jan 14, 2021)

Word from back home is league starts early February.  I think the league is at the mercy of local restrictions and measures.  Going to be different start dates in different places.


----------



## lafalafa (Jan 14, 2021)

texanincali said:


> Word from back home is league starts early February.  I think the league is at the mercy of local restrictions and measures.  Going to be different start dates in different places.


Are you referring to the Texas or some other brackets for which ages?  

Didn't the u15-17 in texas already get in 4-8 matches per club?


----------



## watfly (Jan 14, 2021)

RedDevilDad said:


> What if you two are actually on the same team and don't even know it?  What if you are mortal enemies in real life but on here... amicable.
> Wow.  You should go find the person you hate the most on your team and reconcile.  See what socalsoccer.com is doing!  Changing lives.  All right, I'm done.


Fortunately, there are no parents that hate on the team, there's an odd camaraderie that develops when you're losing most of your games.  I find winning creates a more toxic environment for whatever reason...not that I really appreciate losing, but my son continues to develop.


----------



## texanincali (Jan 14, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Are you referring to the Texas or some other brackets for which ages?
> 
> Didn't the u15-17 in texas already get in 4-8 matches per club?


Sorry.  Yes, I’m speaking of Texas.  Some teams got in as many as 10 games in the fall.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jan 19, 2021)

watfly said:


> Fortunately, there are no parents that hate on the team, there's an odd camaraderie that develops when you're losing most of your games.  I find winning creates a more toxic environment for whatever reason...not that I really appreciate losing, but my son continues to develop.


Eh...  Quarantine is killing my sense of humor.  I tried.


----------



## watfly (Jan 19, 2021)

RedDevilDad said:


> Eh...  Quarantine is killing my sense of humor.  I tried.


I did blurt out "3leches" a few times at practice, but I didn't get any reaction! (my sense of humor isn't any better)


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jan 29, 2021)

A couple different unconnected Albion people have said they heard April for a Spring season start... anyone else hearing anything.


----------



## watfly (Jan 29, 2021)

RedDevilDad said:


> A couple different unconnected Albion people have said they heard April for a Spring season start... anyone else hearing anything.


Nope nothing.  I texted my Albion 07 contact and he hadn't heard anything (not that he is necessarily in the loop).   We've heard nothing from our club other than league won't start until September.  I would think an April start is speculation at best.


----------



## Ksoccer07 (Feb 11, 2021)

Can someone explain to me exactly what EA is and how it fits in with MLS next? I’ve read a little bit about it and is still not clear to me? Thanks in advance.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 11, 2021)

Crickets as far when any of those might start up.

EA is for some clubs that have 2nd or other teams that don't play NEXT. Not associated with MLS although they maybe some that put a limited number of teams in to cover age gaps since NEXT has limited groups, combos, and not strictly calendar year


----------



## Ksoccer07 (Feb 11, 2021)

Ok, that makes sense. I was thinking it was just the top MLS next teams from what I was reading? Like a top league or for top teams but I guess not.
Thanks


----------



## watfly (Feb 11, 2021)

In simplest terms its some of the MLS Next's clubs marketing ploy for an "Elite" 2nd tier league for boys.  More or less its those club's answer to ECRL, the lower tier of ECNL.  Like Lafalafa says, as of now EA has no affiliation with MLS Next.


----------



## NewUser27 (Feb 11, 2021)

as of right now there alot of teams floating with ideas since the SW ECNL teams have left the league in order to play locally in scrimmages, will be interesting to see what happens on the boys side of ECNL.  Curious as to if boys teams go back to ECNL or jump on the MLS next wagon.


----------



## SocalWestDad (Feb 16, 2021)

Heard season could start in few weeks. Anyone know if this is true?


----------



## RedDevilDad (Feb 16, 2021)

SocalWestDad said:


> Heard season could start in few weeks. Anyone know if this is true?


I’ve seen non MLS clubs with a SoCal MLS Next schedule starting 3/13 and games against the MLS two teams included. Not heard anything official from either LAFC or LAG. 
personally, can’t see it happening.


----------



## SocalWestDad (Feb 17, 2021)

RedDevilDad said:


> I’ve seen non MLS clubs with a SoCal MLS Next schedule starting 3/13 and games against the MLS two teams included. Not heard anything official from either LAFC or LAG.
> personally, can’t see it happening.


Nice. At what age group is this starting at u12 or u13?


----------



## RedDevilDad (Feb 17, 2021)

SocalWestDad said:


> Nice. At what age group is this starting at u12 or u13?


I saw a schedule for a U14 team. Again, I’m doubtful but hopeful.


----------



## 3leches (Feb 17, 2021)

LA Surf parents: 3/13
Galaxy: Crickets

Who knows when the league will start? We shall see if it start in March.


----------



## Patandpats (Feb 17, 2021)

San Diego MLS teams are going to Casa Grande this weekend for games against Del Sol and Barca.  Don't know if they are official games or not.


----------



## Desert Hound (Feb 17, 2021)

Patandpats said:


> San Diego MLS teams are going to Casa Grande this weekend for games against Del Sol and Barca.  Don't know if they are official games or not.


The hotel right next to the fields has a nice bar where you have a cold beverage and get a nice sammy. Their reuben is pretty good.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 17, 2021)

Patandpats said:


> San Diego MLS teams are going to Casa Grande this weekend for games against Del Sol and Barca.  Don't know if they are official games or not.


Scrimmages and 10 day quarantine if you're from certain CA counties upon return.

MLS Next official 2021 spring schedules are @





						GotSport
					






					system.gotsport.com


----------



## watfly (Feb 17, 2021)

Patandpats said:


> San Diego MLS teams are going to Casa Grande this weekend for games against Del Sol and Barca.  Don't know if they are official games or not.


At U14, Albion is going and CV maybe, but none of the other SD clubs.  Not official games.

I've heard the rumors of March start date, even from one our club's coaches (who I don't trust), but I don't see how that happens.  As usual, I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## watfly (Feb 21, 2021)

Rumor update:

Albion coach told their 07's that they will be playing starting March 13 (against Nomads) and there will be a 16 game schedule.  This info is from an Albion 07 parent,

Our coach told us that a ref he knows said that he was told to prepare for league games to start March 13, but otherwise no confirmation from our coach that we would be playing in March.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Mar 2, 2021)

Schedules posted.  Teams are listed in the Non-divisional section, will just have to scroll through everything. 





						MLS NEXT
					






					mlsnext.gotsport.com
				



Can also go into your player account on Gotsport... go to teams and then matches and they are there as well. 

April 3: LAFC at LAG.   Let's goooooooooooo.  lol


----------



## jpeter (Mar 3, 2021)

RedDevilDad said:


> Schedules posted.  Teams are listed in the Non-divisional section, will just have to scroll through everything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes we start later in 4/17 on the Place holder.  

To bad no galaxy at U19 but happy overall if only 8 or so games playing everyone once until mid June.


----------



## 05 AZ Soccer Dad (Mar 4, 2021)

RedDevilDad said:


> Schedules posted.  Teams are listed in the Non-divisional section, will just have to scroll through everything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone know if this is an actual season? I'm happy the kids are back playing,  but seems like these are scrimmages.


----------



## watfly (Mar 4, 2021)

05 AZ Soccer Dad said:


> Does anyone know if this is an actual season? I'm happy the kids are back playing,  but seems like these are scrimmages.


What would qualify as an actual season?  Given the timeline remaining I would say its not a full season but damn good considering the circumstances (of course, I didn't think we'd be playing until September, so maybe I have a low bar).  It appears that all the teams in the SoCal and Southwest conferences will play each other once.  I would guess since they're categorized as non-divisional games and half the games are cross division that there will be no standings, but maybe scores reported for U15 and above as they're currently doing.

I'm stoked for the opportunity to play each team once. The back to back in a weekend games in LA with LAGSD and LAFC may be a little brutal, but hey the kids should get a good idea of how far off the mark they are.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Mar 4, 2021)

watfly said:


> I would guess since they're categorized as non-divisional games and half the games are cross division that there will be no standings, but maybe scores reported for U15 and above as they're currently doing.


someone prolly just put in wrong spot.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Mar 4, 2021)

05 AZ Soccer Dad said:


> Does anyone know if this is an actual season? I'm happy the kids are back playing,  but seems like these are scrimmages.


They are listed as 2021 Spring Season. I would view these as season games and the other random games scheduled by the club as scrimmages.


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 5, 2021)

MLS NEXT adds five more clubs ahead of 2021-2022 season | MLSSoccer.com
					

MLS NEXT adds five more clubs ahead of 2021-2022 season




					www.mlssoccer.com


----------



## RedDevilDad (Mar 5, 2021)

watfly said:


> I would guess since they're categorized as non-divisional games and half the games are cross division that there will be no standings, but maybe scores reported for U15 and above as they're currently doing.


Some of the games have moved from non divisional to SoCal. Hoping times go in soon. 
Based on communication from my son's team... I expect these games to happen.


----------



## watfly (Mar 7, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> MLS NEXT adds five more clubs ahead of 2021-2022 season | MLSSoccer.com
> 
> 
> MLS NEXT adds five more clubs ahead of 2021-2022 season
> ...


I'm hearing rumblings from a couple SoCal ECNL clubs that they're already regretting their decision to join ECNL due to the level of competition they've experienced so far.  Rumor is they're considering a move to MLS.  We shall see, but I wouldn't be surprised to see some movement for the 21-22 season.  Seems premature to me but that's youth soccer.


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 7, 2021)

watfly said:


> I'm hearing rumblings from a couple SoCal ECNL clubs that they're already regretting their decision to join ECNL due to the level of competition they've experienced so far.  Rumor is they're considering a move to MLS.  We shall see, but I wouldn't be surprised to see some movement for the 21-22 season.  Seems premature to me but that's youth soccer.


Well compared to DA, Ecxx definitely is not on that same level from.what I've seen so far.   Middle to not even playoff Former DA clubs are all if sudden on top in ECNL.

With that I don't see that many moving, maybe a few will do both ECxx and MLS but who knows time will tell.


----------



## NewUser27 (Mar 7, 2021)

watfly said:


> I'm hearing rumblings from a couple SoCal ECNL clubs that they're already regretting their decision to join ECNL due to the level of competition they've experienced so far.  Rumor is they're considering a move to MLS.  We shall see, but I wouldn't be surprised to see some movement for the 21-22 season.  Seems premature to me but that's youth soccer.


All depends on how many teams are good from YOUR club.  Just because you have a stacked "year" club team , it doesn't mean the other "year" club teams can make that move.


----------



## NewUser27 (Mar 7, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Well compared to DA, Ecxx definitely is not on that same level from.what I've seen so far.   Middle to not even playoff Former DA clubs are all if sudden on top in ECNL.
> 
> With that I don't see that many moving, maybe a few will do both ECxx and MLS but who knows time will tell.


very true , time will tell you'll have the top 3 teams in both ECNL and MLS as always , would be cool to have a crossover competition every 6 months between the two


----------



## seuss (Mar 9, 2021)

watfly said:


> I'm hearing rumblings from a couple SoCal ECNL clubs that they're already regretting their decision to join ECNL due to the level of competition they've experienced so far.  Rumor is they're considering a move to MLS.  We shall see, but I wouldn't be surprised to see some movement for the 21-22 season.  Seems premature to me but that's youth soccer.


Which age group?
I agree, seems premature.
How many games have they played against ECNL teams to be able to make this kind of statement?  Probably just regretting jumping to ECNL too quickly and feeling like they’re missing out on the MLS tag.


----------



## seuss (Mar 9, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Well compared to DA, Ecxx definitely is not on that same level from.what I've seen so far.   Middle to not even playoff Former DA clubs are all if sudden on top in ECNL.
> 
> With that I don't see that many moving, maybe a few will do both ECxx and MLS but who knows time will tell.


On top after about two games?
Seems early to call it, but I know everyone wants their kids team to be part of MLS, just human nature. I’m guilty of it too.


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 9, 2021)

When the fields are assigned the planned schedules in non-divisional get moved to Socal and Southwest and they are officially on.

According to our coach they are still working out the dates and field permits so the non-divisional listing is just a placeholder to finalize the schedules so expect some changes once they are moved to the appropriate bracket.


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 9, 2021)

seuss said:


> On top after about two games?
> Seems early to call it, but I know everyone wants their kids team to be part of MLS, just human nature. I’m guilty of it too.


They have been playing many months in scrimmages, tournaments, and 4 or more league games.  I have video access since I work in the field so yeah from what I seen so far.


----------



## watfly (Mar 9, 2021)

seuss said:


> Which age group?
> I agree, seems premature.
> How many games have they played against ECNL teams to be able to make this kind of statement?  Probably just regretting jumping to ECNL too quickly and feeling like they’re missing out on the MLS tag.


Well I'm mostly hearing it from my friends' 08 age groups, who are claiming that the two clubs have beaten their opponents a combined 44-2.   Like a previous poster said you have to look at the performance club wide vs at one age group.  Part of the problem with ECNL is there were Clubs that joined ECNL during DA, since they couldn't get into DA.  Those clubs are still there which creates a wide disparity between former DA clubs.  I thought maybe that these non-DA ECNL teams might get a bump in interest from better players since ECNL for boys is now one of the top leagues.  However, I've not seen that happen to date.

With all the new leagues and levels created during the pandemic there is so much to sort out and settle.  MLS Next hasn't even played any games in SoCal and yet ECNL teams are looking to move already...seems a bit crazy.  Typical with youth soccer, the "grass is always greener", or the "shiny new object".

Good news is our game was moved to non-divisional to conference with time and location.


----------



## apples (Mar 10, 2021)

watfly said:


> I'm hearing rumblings from a couple SoCal ECNL clubs that they're already regretting their decision to join ECNL due to the level of competition they've experienced so far.  Rumor is they're considering a move to MLS.  We shall see, but I wouldn't be surprised to see some movement for the 21-22 season.  Seems premature to me but that's youth soccer.





NewUser27 said:


> very true , time will tell you'll have the top 3 teams in both ECNL and MLS as always , would be cool to have a crossover competition every 6 months between the two


The MLS League is definitely stronger than ECNL. You have like 4 MLS teams


lafalafa said:


> They have been playing many months in scrimmages, tournaments, and 4 or more league games.  I have video access since I work in the field so yeah from what I seen so far.


The MLS next is definitely a stronger group of teams. You could argue all you want, but that’s reality. Don’t forget that most teams are free or very inexpensive


----------



## RedDevilDad (Mar 11, 2021)

apples said:


> The MLS League is definitely stronger than ECNL. You have like 4 MLS teams
> 
> The MLS next is definitely a stronger group of teams. You could argue all you want, but that’s reality. Don’t forget that most teams are free or very inexpensive


Depends on the age group.  The top MLS teams would be better than the ECNL at all age groups... however, pull out LAG and LAFC and it really depends on the age group.  Pats, FCGS, SD Surf, Arsenal are better in some age groups than some LA Surf, Santa Barbara, Nomads, Albion, Murrieta.  

With that said, I do think the talent will consolidate into the MLS league... to either be on or against the MLS teams.  I do hope the ECNL teams stay very strong though because I hate to see the middle/upper kids not being able to play high school... so I hope some talented players stay at ECNL teams then also play HS.  
My hot take: if you aren't on one of the top 3 teams in your division in the MLS league... go to ECNL, compete for an ECNL Championship and be able to play HS. The ECNL is a proven option for college-bound students. 
Granted, through that opinion out the window if you attend a janky high school, love the coach of your team or all your kids friends play at said club... or yeah, 1000 other reasons, I'm wrong, haha.


----------



## OliveGroveHarrier (Mar 14, 2021)

Ksoccer07 said:


> Can someone explain to me exactly what EA is and how it fits in with MLS next? I’ve read a little bit about it and is still not clear to me? Thanks in advance.


I believe EA is a "feeder" to MLSNext. Similar principles of play, but HS is allowed. Good for kids who may bloom later.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Mar 19, 2021)

It's kind of surreal, for those of us whose teams have not played a game in a year, to be playing tomorrow.  What a world and what a year it's been. Looking forward to seeing any other parents out there.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Mar 21, 2021)

RedDevilDad said:


> Depends on the age group.  The top MLS teams would be better than the ECNL at all age groups... however, pull out LAG and LAFC and it really depends on the age group.  Pats, FCGS, SD Surf, Arsenal are better in some age groups than some LA Surf, Santa Barbara, Nomads, Albion, Murrieta.


It even varies in the club. To make my point: Yesterday, LAFC played LA Surf. LA Surf's 06 team is a very good team and won 1-0.  Organized and several very talented players. That was not an anomaly but I also didn't see the same competitiveness across the age groups.  Other age groups had double digit losses to LAFC.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Apr 15, 2021)

RedDevilDad said:


> It even varies in the club. To make my point: Yesterday, LAFC played LA Surf. LA Surf's 06 team is a very good team and won 1-0.  Organized and several very talented players. That was not an anomaly but I also didn't see the same competitiveness across the age groups.  Other age groups had double digit losses to LAFC.


Did you happen to watch the 08 age group play? Curious if you didn’t think this was a competitive game.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Apr 15, 2021)

Does anyone know if there is any easy way to see the scores for the U13 and U14 MLS Next games?


----------



## watfly (Apr 15, 2021)

Thunderstruck said:


> Does anyone know if there is any easy way to see the scores for the U13 and U14 MLS Next games?


The only way I know of is to ask your coach.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Apr 15, 2021)

watfly said:


> The only way I know of is to ask your coach.


I actually just tasked a couple of players with trying to find out and it turns out they are quite resourceful


----------



## RedDevilDad (Apr 15, 2021)

Thunderstruck said:


> Does anyone know if there is any easy way to see the scores for the U13 and U14 MLS Next games?


There is a 2007 thread. I can keep a secret. LOL. If someone wants to messages 07 score to me and doesn’t want anyone to know what team their little superstar is on, I will post scores without sharing from whom


----------

